# Beau Technique vs Ford SVT F150 lightning.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Now this was interesting. Ive dealt with a handful of these Ford F150's and Dodge rams years back but never to the scale of any forms of correctional work. Just thorough and in-depth cleaning. When I took the call for this I remembered that they were quite the sizeable vehicle and memory served me well. A 2 day enhance and protect detail was on the cards due to the mass of painted surface that needed tlc. Wheels weren't an issue as these are to be refurbed along with the torneau cover and front bumper going for paint. Not the most indepth of write ups in fairness but the vehicle alone is worth sharing.




























Some deep cleaning was initiated...























































Washed 2 buckets / lambswool mitt and pH neautral shampoo...



















Rinsed. De-tarred and clayed...










Rinsed...










Dried...










Blow dried then set up ready for some extreme polishing antics...





































50 / 50 of drivers door purely for showmanship and to point out the level of correction...





































Not perfect but much clearer and less defects present. Day 2 was nice and sunny. Various tweeks with cotton buds after finishing polishing. Glazed and the usual trims / arches / tyres dressed. Wheels sealed purely out of habbit. Being a stateside beast. Wax of the day was Autobright AB paste wax x 2 coats and a final wipedown with spray sealant.

Back to black and looking much crisper...



























































































Once again. Thanks for following Beau Technique.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

nice work there scott :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work there :thumb:

Bigger or smaller than a Range Rover..

Tired arms ..

The lightning pic should say peeling


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Scott


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

christ orange peel, you like tiny in that pic! :lol: sorry but that was my instant thought we used to have one round me it massive! no other term somehow i admired it though? ******* in me?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work again Scott!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

swiftjon said:


> nice work there scott :thumb:





dooka said:


> Nice work there :thumb:
> 
> Bigger or smaller than a Range Rover..
> 
> ...





butler2.8i said:


> Stunning reflections Scott





Ninja59 said:


> christ orange peel, you like tiny in that pic! :lol: sorry but that was my instant thought we used to have one round me it massive! no other term somehow i admired it though? ******* in me?





Chris Griffiths said:


> Great work again Scott!


Cheers all.Yes, a domineering size of vehicle measuring in at 7ft from wing mirror to wing mirror width and I would hazzard a guess at it being longe than a Range Rover vogue. My van looked tiny next to it:lol:


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Cracking job there mate, it looks like it is glowing in the sun!
The owner must have gasped when he saw what you had done to it.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice! Great work as ever Scott 

There's an older one of these round the corner from us, he uses it as a daily. You hear it long before you see it :argie: Stunning truck


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent work..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

cotter said:


> Very nice! Great work as ever Scott
> 
> There's an older one of these round the corner from us, he uses it as a daily. You hear it long before you see it :argie: Stunning truck


This sounds immense and was being readied for the drag strip. Sub 11 seconds iirc:doublesho



tonyy said:


> Excellent work..


Cheers.



banarno said:


> Cracking job there mate, it looks like it is glowing in the sun!
> The owner must have gasped when he saw what you had done to it.


Wasn't perfect mate but much better. Was a sore subject tbh. Was taken to a hand car wash to get the dust off ( not by the actual owner ) costly mistake.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

lovely stuff


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work there mate. 

That's one big old ford!

Cheers PaulN


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work Scott


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work Scott, that's a good-looking truck!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

junkfood said:


> lovely stuff





PaulN said:


> Great work there mate.
> 
> That's one big old ford!
> 
> Cheers PaulN





Old Skool said:


> Nice work Scott





Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice work Scott, that's a good-looking truck!


Cheers gang. Certainly a big old yute


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

awsome job mate :thumb:

hannah loves these but i think she would be dangerous in one :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> awsome job mate :thumb:
> 
> hannah loves these but i think she would be dangerous in one :lol:


Cheers Nic. They were mad power from stock but this has a few varied tweeks kicking out sub 11 seconds on the 1/4. Still baffles me things this size and weight being so quick.


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice work Scott, you had your work cut out for 2 day job there.

Matt


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

you did well there. looks great :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

As we would say over here,'that's a quer' wagon'! Nice work as always Scott.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Mercury Detailing said:


> Nice work Scott, you had your work cut out for 2 day job there.
> 
> Matt





Dizzle77 said:


> you did well there. looks great :thumb:





B&B Autostyle said:


> As we would say over here,'that's a quer' wagon'! Nice work as always Scott.


Cheers guys. I think if it were to be full correction it would be a 4 day affair for this sizeable beast.


----------



## Lightning Fast (Aug 17, 2008)

*General*

I am the owner of this truck and he did a very good job on it. A year on the truck has had a battering of late from a recent hail storm so it is off to the body shop for some tlc.

Will definately use again, possibly when it gets back from the bodyshop.

Thanks


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning Scott great work :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Lightning Fast said:


> I am the owner of this truck and he did a very good job on it. A year on the truck has had a battering of late from a recent hail storm so it is off to the body shop for some tlc.
> 
> Will definately use again, possibly when it gets back from the bodyshop.
> 
> Thanks


Wowsers! Blast from the past with this beastie. Gutted, yet another vehicle hammered by them huge ice balls!:wall: Thats some insurance work on that beast.



Bkjames said:


> Looks stunning Scott great work :thumb:
> 
> Brian


Cheers Bri.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

As per usual Scott, amazing work! what a lovely motor to be working on aswell. Good job this weathers been lovely aswell to allow us to see the depth of the correction. Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## Lightning Fast (Aug 17, 2008)

*Wheels*

I am due to get the truck back from the bodyshop next week. The next plan is to get the wheels done. They are american racing 22" with black gloss and polished rim. The problem is finding a UK company who has a machine that can polish in as far as it is currently. So I am looking for a ideas on colour/cololurs. Any ideas amongst the forum? Pics are posted on page 1 after it was detailed. Some once said that as it is a ford lightning, black wheels with lightning bolts airbrushed on would look good. I am open to ideas and suggestions.

Thanks in advance and I will keep everyone posted with the finished result.

Dale


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

bit of a snowy morning today so found this thread of yours scott while browsing the studio and it looks stunning .


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work:thumb:


----------

